# كيفية التعامل مع مرض أٓنوركسيا وهو ناتج عن الاطفال البدناء-بقلمي



## حياة بالمسيح (28 أغسطس 2018)

عند تربية طفلنا يجب تربيته منذ نعومة اظفاره على صخرة الايمان برب المجد يسوع وتعليمه الصلاة الربانية وان نكون قدوة له في تصرفاتنا واقوالنا وافعالنا وان اصبح طفلاً بديناً يتعرض للانتقاد والسخرية والاستهزاء من قبل اطفال المدرسة الاخرين معه وخصوصاً الفتيات المراهقات يتعرضن للاصابة بمرض الانوكسيا وهو المرض الذي يكره الطفل الطعام والشراب ولا يأكل ولا يشرب بالمرة وقد يتحمل سنة واحدة او سنتين مع القليل من الاكل والشرب فيصبح هيكل عظمي ويؤدي به الاستفراغ من كل اكل او شرب ونهاية المرض الموت ولا ينفع معه اي دواء او علاج لانه مرض نفسي لذا انصح الاباء والامهات للاهتمام جداً باطفالهم وبتربيتهم الدينية قبل الاهتمام بتغذيتهم وتعليمهم لانكم وكلاء عليهم ستؤدون عنهم حساباً يوم الاخرة عما فعلتموه بهم
واليكم اللنك الخاص بهذا المرض
https://ar.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/فقدان_الشهية_العصابي


----------

